# Apple and blackcurrant cider



## hensl82 (29/9/14)

Well I made a small 10l batch of aldi's apple and blackcurrant juice. I added 400g lactose, S09 yeast, nutrient and about 250g dextrose. The SG was around 1.050. 3 weeks on and although I haven't heard any audible bubbling, the gravit is now 1.014. The cider is still sweet yet is already carbonating. It has a fantastic blackcurrant flavour. I have checked the gravity twice now over 4 days and it doesn't seem to be moving much. Should I bottle? Will there be bottle bombs considering the sweetness & fairly high fg? Thanks for your input.


----------



## clickeral (29/9/14)

Sweetness will be due to the lactose which doesn't ferment, what temp have you got it at? I would keep it fermenting until you hit 1005 or even 990 or alternativly don't add any sugar when you bottle it as it should have enough sugar left to carb up

Just my $0.02

Personally I would rack it off to a secoundary fermentor get the temp up for any yeast left over let it clean for another week and then bottle (priming the bottles)

If it doesnt ferment anymore then all good and you will have less sediment in your bottles


----------



## Deep End (29/9/14)

I imagine the higher gravity would be due to the lactose, I dont imagine it will ever get to .990 with half a kilo of unfermentables floating round in it. 3 weeks in Brisbane temps its probably done, dont rush, if its had the same reading three times over a week, its probably ready to go.


----------



## Tb1978 (29/9/14)

I did a similar brew a few months back, went down to 1.004, it sat for a month then I bottled.. Finished with a nice taste but is getting better as it ages..


----------

